# Guidance Regarding Cleaning and Preservation



## alexander55 (Jul 5, 2019)

I recently acquired my first pre-war bike.  A 1939 Schwinn Paramount.  I've never cleaned one this old.  I want to do it well.  Obviously, careful preservation is my highest priority.  I am not looking for shiny.  Just clean and nicely presented.  I am interested in your thoughts or any online references you may provide regarding cleaning.  How to handle the paint, decals, chrome and especially the WOOD RIMS would be most appreciated.  I do not believe the tires are original so am considering replacing them.  Would also be interested in your thoughts regarding tires, where to acquire replacements, etc..  Thank you very much.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2019)

Less is more.... 

Don't over clean it !

Light soap And water for the dirt.

Wipe dry with a clean cloth.

There are a lot of car cleaners and wax that will help bring back faded paint.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 5, 2019)

For the tire you can look into TUFO tires.  You are luck as they have thinner single tubes that would work great on that bike.  You do need to measure the ISO of the rim to see if they make a tire that will fit.   Look it up.


----------



## Dweber (Jul 5, 2019)

Beautiful Bike!


----------



## videoranger (Jul 5, 2019)

Like catfish says be very gentle as pinstripes and decals become more fragile with age. Even waxing can possibly damage them. That is an exceptional early Paramount and a valuable original bike. Fine bronze wool and a quality metal polish like Mothers should be fine for plated parts and spokes. Cad plated parts probably best to use soap and water with soft cloth. Just as it is now is better than erasing the thin pinstripes or damaging decals. That's a great find.
.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 5, 2019)

beautiful. 
looking at the pic, I don't see how anything would be gained by cleaning.


----------



## alexander55 (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you for the guidance.  This is REALLY helpful.


----------



## alexander55 (Jul 5, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> beautiful.
> looking at the pic, I don't see how anything would be gained by cleaning.




Thank you very much.

Would the wood rims benefit any from any kind of oil or treatment or anything....or just leave them alone!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 5, 2019)

Be very very very careful with the pinstripes.  Honestly looks fantastic is it sits.


----------



## slowride (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello Alexander,
I was  asking the same questions as you recently and came across this. These people know how to preserve old machines. 
https://www.thehenryford.org/docs/d...-motorized-vehicles-conservation.pdf?sfvrsn=2
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## fattyre (Jul 5, 2019)

Bike looks amazing as is.  

Maybe clean the hub/headset/bottom bracket internals and pack some fresh grease, but I would be very careful not to disturb any of the grime on the external surfaces.  I’d even leave the grime on the chain ring.  

Age some new tubulars and I’d be ready to go.  

That’s what I’d do!


----------

